# Found this fledgling in my patio



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

I live in Los Angeles, CA and yesterday my upstairs neighbor decided to evict a family of pigeons living on the roof. Apparently they had a fledgling who couldn't fly and when he destroyed the nest the baby tried to fly off the roof and ended up in my patio. Luckily he didn't get injured but I'm not sure how old he is or if he can eat on his own. He has all his feathers and wings but I haven't seen him eat or drink at all (I gave him some pigeon feed). What should I do if he doesn't eat the seed? Help!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Someone more expert than me should answer soon. He may be old enough to eat defrosted frozen peas. Do you see any evidence that his parents are still around? Thank you for rescuing him. He is adorable.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

He seems to be okay. He drank some water and cleans his feathers. He's in my "emergency" cage. I have 2 pairs of ringneck doves and a pair of fantail pigeons so that's why I had a cage and pigeon food. I'm just not sure if he'll eat seed or if I should try bread? I've never raised a baby pigeon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Bread has little food value. Is he drinking water? Does he eat seed? If he is old enough giving him defrosted peas can keep him going. But you have to gently force feed them.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Good news! He's drinking water, eating the seeds and is now sitting on a perch (he was sitting on the floor of the cage before). I think he's going to be fine. Now my next question : will I be able to release him when he can fly or should I permanently adopt him?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

When they leave the nest the parents teach them to forage for food. He's not going to have that. You are his parent now to teach him. Pigeons build trust in humans rather quickly, which if you release him that will be to his disadvantage. He's still young and most likely will bond with you. I would adopt him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Msfreebird, would adopt him.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Well I hope my fantails like him! He's too big to house with my ringneck doves. We've already named him "Angel" since he fell from the sky. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

He's actually eating seeds on his own. I just have to scatter them on the floor, he doesn't know how to eat out of the dish yet. He's drinking out of the water dish though.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Miquiztli1 said:


> He seems to be okay. He drank some water and cleans his feathers. He's in my "emergency" cage. I have 2 pairs of ringneck doves and a pair of fantail pigeons so that's why I had a cage and pigeon food. I'm just not sure if he'll eat seed or if I should try bread? I've never raised a baby pigeon.



This is good news Miquiztli1.

From the pic, it seems the pigeon is quiet young, since it still has the little yellow 'hairs'. 

Given your tender care, I think it will bond very quickly with you, best to adopt IMHO.

You mentioned you have fantails and doves, so hopefully taking care of the new pigeon should not be a problem.

Good Luck


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Update: he has found the food dish! He's now eating and drinking regularly. He still cries for his parents but they are nowhere to be seen. ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like he is doing well.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

The sibling showed up on my porch this morning! I now have both babies. The parents are nowhere to be seen though. The new baby keeps crying to be fed and is insisting his brother feed him. I might have to hand feed this one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The parents are probably still feeding him and trying to get him weaned. Feed him and let him back out. If he keeps coming back, then maybe the parents didn't find him again. But at least he will know where to come for food.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

I really appreciate all the input thus far but now I have a new question. The babies have learned to eat and drink from the dishes and don't cry to be fed as much. I sprayed them both with medication to rid them of mites (although no mites were found, was precautionary). I also added a Cage Protector that is supposed to repel mites. I recently let them into the flight with my small solitary female pigeon and she has adopted them! She doesn't feed them but she grooms them and all 3 sleep in her nesting box. My question is this : should I be worried about mites or worms infecting my female pigeon? What precautions should I take? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should always quarantine any new birds for a month before putting them with your other birds, to watch and make sure they are not sick.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

3 weeks later: both pigeons are doing great, no signs of mites or any sickness, they are growing stronger by the day. I took a picture of them before bedtime in their cage.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! Good job!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great job! They are beautiful. Are they eating on their own now?


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

They found the food dish within a day! Smart birds. Funny thing : none of my pigeons like the popcorn. Every morning I dump out food dishes full of popcorn. Anyone else have that issue? I can't wait to move and get my aviary so these guys can hopefully flock w my 2 fantails. They're all too young to sex yet.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Update: just bought a huge pigeon coop on OfferUp for my 2 feral babies. They're really enjoying all the room and the perches. More pics of them in it to come.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's good, but you will need to do a bit of work on it to make it great. Does that space at the top of the door close when you latch it? Rats and mice can get in if it doesn't. And do you have a way to close it up for the cold weather? The perches should have a flat surface for them to stand on rather then coming to a point like that. But the size is nice.They would love a shelf running along the back wall, up high. And maybe put a new floor down over that one so nothing can get in. There is a lot you could do with that. It's really nice, just needs some work.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Yes I'm working on that!


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Oh and yes that space isn't there when the door is latched properly.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Update: I added a flat wooden board to completely cover up the floor, removed the dividing wall in the middle so now it's HUGE. Tomorrow I will be adding a shelf or two. My question is what else should I add for them? It's a pretty big coop for just 2 pigeons. Ideas?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucky birds!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good job! How about a nest box that faces away from the open front, so they can go in and get out of the wind, and can feel safe if a predator comes around. Like put up on one side wall, and facing toward the other side. 
Where are you located? Do you get cold weather? Those pointed perches can come out, or add a flat perch to the top of each one, so they aren't pointed like that. With 2 birds you don't need so many perches anyway.
Building an aviary onto it that they can access when you open a door or window,(something you can close up at night though) so they can go out into the sun. You could then set up a bath out there. They would love that.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

I'm in Los Angeles. It's always warm here. They have a bath set up and a nest box already. Thanks for the suggestions! I'm not sure why they used those pointed perches, my fantails enjoy their shelves. I'm thinking of introducing my fantails since this coop is more than big enough for 4 pigeons. I think my 2 fantails will enjoy it as well.


----------

